# Ceravape 44 and 45 on the horizon?



## Schnappie (18/11/16)

Please excuse my excitement but due to some serious FOMO caused by the secret porcupine... I can't wait to get my hands on one of these! ( plus my melo 3 mini fell and now has connection issues)

So before I settle for an Estock I would like to find out of any vendors has them on order yet and a possible ETA?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

@Schnappie I have it on good authority that an order will be placed shortly... expected arrival around 10 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie I have it on good authority that an order will be placed shortly... expected arrival around 10 days.


Great news, having a hard time with my melo3 mini. Doesnt make good contact with the coil anymore. So depending on price point it will be one of these or the estoc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

@Schnappie can I tell you some exciting news... I may just have a few Cerabis 44/45 tanks to give away as lucky draws at the JHB Vape meet. Shhhshhsshhh don't tell anyone otherwise too many people will pitch up!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie can I tell you some exciting news... I may just have a few Cerabis 44/45 tanks to give away as lucky draws at the JHB Vape meet. Shhhshhsshhh don't tell anyone otherwise too many people will pitch up!


Its the wifes bday weekend, my timing wit the meetups suck


----------



## boxerulez (21/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie can I tell you some exciting news... I may just have a few Cerabis 44/45 tanks to give away as lucky draws at the JHB Vape meet. Shhhshhsshhh don't tell anyone otherwise too many people will pitch up!


Ahh jeez we really suffer here in the armpit of South Africa. Nevermind the giveaways, but there is so much FOMO just to be able to meet up with all the vaping greats

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (21/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Ahh jeez we really suffer here in the armpit of South Africa. Nevermind the giveaways, but there is so much FOMO just to be able to meet up with all the vaping greats



Would you like me to get some autographs for you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/11/16)

If you can get me Rob's autograph on his nicest hands tip and courier it down to me that would be swell! 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

No vendor with any info yet?


----------



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

I see its on fasstech for 25 dollars...hmmm


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/16)

Cerabis in bound to Vape King boys and girls...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (27/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cerabis in bound to Vape King boys and girls...


How does it do with none fruity menthols?

Need a no hassle tank to take on holiday with me wont have time for rewicking and coiling


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> How does it do with none fruity menthols?
> 
> Need a no hassle tank to take on holiday with me wont have time for rewicking and coiling



It handles them just fine... but come to the JHB Vape meet and you may be able to find out for yourself! Parcel just arrived form Ceravape... lucky draws at the meet!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

